# My new bike



## Mr. Din (Dec 17, 2011)

Got this at the beginning of Dec for a birthday present for $1500. 2012 model good deal? Im still new to road biking.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Beauty!*

Congrats and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## MaveN (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet bike.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

very nice bike!!


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great way to start the new year !
Is that a Roubaix Apex Compact ?
You will enjoy this bike immensely.


----------



## Mr. Din (Dec 17, 2011)

yes it is a Roubaix apex compact.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now you get to go shopping for some clipless pedals! I would go with speedplays! Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Din (Dec 17, 2011)

i got some keo max 2 carbon pedals with some specialized bg comp road shoes already. Now just need to get fitted and ride.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice! Specialized shoes are really nice......I've got some s-works shoes and love them! Have fun!


----------



## TheBarista (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, nice ride!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice bike. And yes $1500 for any Roubaix is a nice deal.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

What style handlebars would those be considered?? Shallow?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Newnan3 said:


> What style handlebars would those be considered?? Shallow?


Yup. Short reach, shallow drop:

Specialized Bicycle Components : Comp Alloy Shallow Bend Handlebar

Shallow bend drop: 123mm drop x 75mm reach


----------



## Mr. Din (Dec 17, 2011)

Just put some Keo Max 2 carbon pedals on. Fell over once casue i was waiting for a car to move out of the way and forgot I was clipped in haha.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the 2011 model, with the Keo Max 2 non-carbon pedals and love them. I'm also using the same specialized shoes after 2000 miles and they are awesome. Comfortable from day 1. I don't know any different, but haven't had any reason to try anything else.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Which spech shows do you have, I'm looking for a new pair o roadie shoes


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the Elite road shoe. The next step up (Comp) has the same stiffness index which didn't make sense to me. Above that, you are looking at spending an additional $75-80 for the Expert. I suppose once I have the motor fine tuned and the bike set-up the way I like, I might experiment with some different shoes. I'm not sure how long shoes are suppose to last, but these still feel perfect with a year in the saddle. Keep in mind that I'm a fair weather cyclist, so I'm not sure how they do in the rain or snow.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

new2rd said:


> I have the Elite road shoe. The next step up (Comp) has the same stiffness index which didn't make sense to me. Above that, you are looking at spending an additional $75-80 for the Expert. I suppose once I have the motor fine tuned and the bike set-up the way I like, I might experiment with some different shoes. I'm not sure how long shoes are suppose to last, but these still feel perfect with a year in the saddle. Keep in mind that I'm a fair weather cyclist, so I'm not sure how they do in the rain or snow.


My Elites are on their 4th season and except for some minor 'normal use' wear are doing fine. 

To gauge usage, I'm in the saddle maybe 9 hours weekly, ~4,300 miles logged between March and December. Trainer miles don't count because I use running shoes/ toe clips/ straps on that bike.

It should be noted that Specialized regularly revamps their model line, so the specifications on the current Elites don't match my '08's. If I were to get another pair of Spec's (which I definitely would) I'd go for the Experts, but the Elite and Comps have the key BG features (metatarsal button, varus wedge...).


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Mr. Din said:


> Just put some Keo Max 2 carbon pedals on. Fell over once casue i was waiting for a car to move out of the way and forgot I was clipped in haha.


Congratulations on the new bike, looks sweet. Falling over while clipped in is pretty common when getting use to riding/stopping with them. Looks like you're set for some a great year of riding!


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mr. Din said:


> i got some keo max 2 carbon pedals with some specialized bg comp road shoes already. Now just need to get fitted and ride.


Same pedals. Same shoes. You'll love them. Although I am still trying to get used the tension. I've got them turned down all the way and they are still stiffer than my Keo Classics.

Congrats on the bike. Got my '12 Roubaix Pro in time for Christmas too.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mr. Din said:


> Just put some Keo Max 2 carbon pedals on. Fell over once casue i was waiting for a car to move out of the way and forgot I was clipped in haha.


You can fall over with straps, too. Even when you're running them loose and you can just kick out of them without reaching down. Especially when the stop is sudden, unexpected, and you have half a dozen things going on in your mind at once, like avoiding hitting a loose dog, an unwatched kid, the idiot who steps off the sidewalk or side of the trail without looking because he doesn't hear a car, and so on, and so on. At times like this, "kick out of the straps" is way down on the list of things you're thinking about. :cryin:

Same thing will happen with clipless, too. It's part of the game.

And, yeah $1500 for a 2012 Roubaix with an Apex group---ya done good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Din (Dec 17, 2011)

does anyone know if the 2012 robaix suppose to come with internal cable routing? When i looked at the 2012 Secture they had the internal routing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Din said:


> does anyone know if the 2012 robaix suppose to come with internal cable routing? When i looked at the 2012 Secture they had the internal routing.


All 2012 Roubaix models with the SL3 designation have internal cable routing, so any model below the Expert does not.


----------

